# Whats a good Concrete Mixer ?



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

whats a good Concrete Mixer for a light residental projects? (DIY, not commercial use)


Any good recomendations for one under $200, and another one for under $500?


i saw one at northern tool for like $179 (here: http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200356929_200356929 )
dint know if it would be too weak to do any real work..





Thanks


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

anyone? thanx


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A wheelbarrow and a hoe are better than a 200 buck concrete mixer.


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

anyone else care to comment?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It would help if you listed some things you're planning in order to receive recomendations. Personnally, I would rent one for those infrequent times it would be needed. I've been in the remodeling business for thirty years and have only used one once, last week. I mixed up 2000 lbs for a small set of stairs in a little over an hour and a half. I hand mixed another 2000lbs to set some Belgian block. I used a tub and a hoe as the task reqiured more time to set the stone.
Ron


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> It would help if you listed some things you're planning in order to receive recomendations. Personnally, I would rent one for those infrequent times it would be needed. I've been in the remodeling business for thirty years and have only used one once, last week. I mixed up 2000 lbs for a small set of stairs in a little over an hour and a half. I hand mixed another 2000lbs to set some Belgian block. I used a tub and a hoe as the task reqiured more time to set the stone.
> Ron


 
i would rent one, but they are $40 a DAY here..
i prefer to OWN my own tools..

i want to make a driveway (about 100feet by 12 wide) and a few patios (like 12x12 slabs) and other misc projects..

so even if i have to spend $400 or $500, its much cheaer to own

just wanted to know what ones to stay away from


----------



## MacRoadie (Apr 25, 2008)

ehoez said:


> so even if i have to spend $400 or $500, its much cheaer to own
> 
> just wanted to know what ones to stay away from


The $400 to $500 ones....

On a serious note, the only mixer you'll get in that price range will likely be a small 5 CF drum model. If you take your driveway as an example, 100' x12' is going to be somewhere in the 15 CY range at 4" thick and 22 CY at 6" thick. 15 CY would calculate out to 81 loads in your little mixer, and the 6" drive would be nearly 120 loads.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

ehoez said:


> i would rent one, but they are $40 a DAY here..
> i prefer to OWN my own tools..
> 
> i want to make a driveway (about 100feet by 12 wide) and a few patios (like 12x12 slabs) and other misc projects..
> ...


The patios are in the range of a portable mixer. The driveway might be if you have some(alot of) help. Personnally, I would order a truck or two and lay the cement and then you could finish it, assuming you have the skill set.
I used a Husky rented at Home Depot. You could mix 400 lbs of product per batch.
Ron


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You will be hard pressed to do a 12x12, much less a driveway with a pissant mixer like that. Better to buy it from a truck or rent.

I (we) have poured 6 CuYds in one day with a 3CuFt mixer, but it was grouting walls, with no concern for finishing, which will be the limiting factor on anything more than a yard or so.


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

I bought this mixer the other day.
http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Duty-Wh...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1214582607&sr=1-1
It seems pretty sturdy. I'm using it to fill post holes one at a time. You're not going to pour a slab with it though, unless you have four guys working really fast. From what I read about other mixers count on it breaking if you put any kind of stress on it, ie. more than one bag at a time.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Any more help than three guys with that little mixer is a waste of manpower. The limiting factor is the mixer cannot mix enough, quickly enough before the concrete is unworkable on the larger exposed projects.


----------



## dstill (Jun 28, 2008)

5 gallon bucket and a paddle to attach to your electric drill


----------

